# Napping in the Sun



## Greg T (May 5, 2011)

I found my little one enjoying a nice nap in the warm sun. They look like they are dead when they stretch out like this.


----------



## ticothetort2 (May 5, 2011)

Awesome shot...all your missing is the white chalk outline!!


----------



## dmarcus (May 5, 2011)

Thats is very cool, that is one relaxed tort....


----------



## SnakeyeZ (May 5, 2011)

Hahaha that's so cute.


----------



## Jacob (May 5, 2011)

My Litttle Guy Does The Same,
Cute


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 5, 2011)

Great picture!


----------



## TortieLuver (May 5, 2011)

That's one nice looking Leo!


----------



## l0velesly (May 5, 2011)

LOL that's how my sully sleeps too. Its legs and head are in funny positions.


----------



## coreyc (May 6, 2011)

Nice pic one of mine sleeps like that always wondered if he wakes up with a stiff neck


----------



## Isa (May 6, 2011)

So adorable  Beautiful pic!


----------



## Neal (May 6, 2011)

Nice leopard. I like the unique pattern on his carapace.


----------



## Mao Senpai (May 6, 2011)

Haha I love it when they do that!


----------



## gmayor (May 9, 2011)

haha thats to funny! i cant wait until i get my Leopard


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 9, 2011)

I think it's amazing that all tortoises no matter what species all snooze just like that...All of them every where!


----------



## ChiKat (May 9, 2011)

Very sweet


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (May 9, 2011)

Great shot, I love when they do that!!


----------

